# Getting a Bachelors in Applied Technology. What jobs can I get?



## Armymanis

Hello Everyone! 

I am 58 credits out of 90 credits away from getting my AA in IT, and 23 out of 90 credits away from getting my AA in Networking and Computing Services. I plan on finishing up with both AA's and there are four certificates that I can also apply for that are computer related since I am close to finishing those up as well.

After doing all of that and getting my two AA's, and four certificates in the IT and computer related fields I am going to get my Bachelors in Applied Technology. 

By the time I will be applying for graduation from a community college, I will have 

AA in Information Technology 
AA in Networking and Computing Services
Microsoft Network Support Certificate
Operating System Support Specialist Certificate
Microcomputer Support Specialist Certificate 
Cisco Support Technician Certificate. 

Right now I am very close to getting all of these. It will only take me two-three more years until I transfer for my bachelors.

My question to you is what kind of jobs can I apply for after I get my Bachelors in Applied Technology?

Right now I am 20, and will finish my BA in Applied Technology when in 25.

I do have the money for my AA's and plan on doing Financial aid for the rest of them. 

My gpa currently is a 3.79.


----------



## greenbrucelee

you can get whatever your experience level is suited for. By experience level I mean what you have done for previous work experience.

Unfortunately someone who has a good degree but no on the job experience is just the same as someone who doesn't have a degree and no experience the only difference being is that having the degree will make you look more attractive to an employer.

Don't just look at what job can I get but what do you want to do. Also remember that whatever your education level you may have to start at the bottom like everyone else and work your way up.


----------

